# A Good Mini Lathe Follower Rest?



## old toolmaker (Jan 4, 2018)

I am wanting to build an effective follower rest for my mini lathe for threading a long screw.  I don't like the factory commercial mini lathe accessory with the rollers.  Chips can get between the roller and work and cause problems.  I am looking for a good idea to solve this issue.  Any thoughts out there?

Dick


----------



## benmychree (Jan 4, 2018)

Can you make new parts to replace the roller carriers out of cast iron (best) or a wear resistant bronze?


----------



## RandyM (Jan 4, 2018)

What about adjustable wipers in front of the rollers or bearing blocks?


----------



## royesses (Jan 9, 2018)

LMS has the Sieg follower rest with just bronze fingers, no bearings.
https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1198&category=

Roy


----------



## 9t8z28 (Mar 27, 2018)

royesses said:


> LMS has the Sieg follower rest with just bronze fingers, no bearings.
> https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1198&category=
> 
> Roy


I believe they sell a kit to convert to roller bearings to


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 28, 2018)

You could alter your cutter to change chip direction and type of chip.


----------



## homebrewed (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Dick,

Did you come up with an acceptable solution?  I was thinking that a combination of wipers and fingers (not rollers) might do.

I'm also wondering about the ridge that's raised due to the threading operation.  Could that be a problem?  It might score the fingers and, in effect, cut "threads" in the fingers.

-Mark


----------

